# Brian1612's Lucas Oil Tyre & Trim Shine Review



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

*Introduction*

Lucas Oil is an American based company that are more commonly known for their line of oil and additive products, along with their sponsorship of the American race series, Nascar. Some may be surprised to find they also offer a few detailing related products, such as the exterior Slick Mist spray detailer and accompanying interior detailer which has featured in previously released Waxyboxes. I have and use both of these products, finding them to perform very well. So when I saw a full detailing kit available online which included both these products along with an additional Tyre & Trim dressing, all large 710ml bottles and included both a MF cloth and Tyre applicator for only £25, I could not resist and placed an order. I will be reviewing the Lucas Oil Tyre & Trim dressing purely on looks and application, durability was not considered but was noted briefly without too much detai.

*The Product*

A quick google search of the product brings up a description from Lucas Oil themselves:

'Used by professional auto show vehicle detailers to get a fast new car tire shine. Slick Mist Tire & Trim Shine is an exclusive Lucas formulation designed to give tires and trim a long lasting "like-new" shine.
Use on bumpers, tires, mirror backs, truck bed covers, and any other rubber or plastic. Removes dull, grey oxidation from all vinyl, rubber and plastic surfaces. Sling Resistant, water based, prevents side-wall brownout, long lasting and UV resistant.'



The packaging looks the part, bright, colourful, it would certainly catch your eye on a shop shelf. The bottle is fairly large at 710ml so seems good value, the spray nozzle seems to be of a high quality also. Unscrewing the cap revealed a milky looking fluid which smelled strange, it wasn't unpleasant but I could not identify the scent, it seems like a sort of creamy bubblegum scent if that makes any sense at all. A quick dab with the finger revealed a very oily, very slick product.

I also noted on the packaging that it was capable of being used as a sort of wheel quick detailer, claiming that over spray was no issue and it would actually add a little gloss if wiped over the alloy, along with being a drying aid on alloy wheels. This was a first for me to read something like this, I have never seen a tyre and trim dressing which was fine to get on the wheel and took a mental note to test this.

*The Method*

As you would imagine, the application is not at all different to any other tyre and trim dressing products. It directs you to clean the tyre or trim thoroughly before application. I had already cleaned the tyre previously with the aid of a hard bristle brush and some 1:10 diluted APC.



This also gave me the opportunity to try out the tyre applicator. The applicator actually seemed like a decent little piece of foam. The end you hold being of a thicker, more dense foam coated in a sort of rubber, with soft foam on the other end for applying the product. It was a nice size for both application of the dressing to tyre side walls and intricate black trim.



Application was simple, these type of dressings I much prefer to gel like alternatives. Two mist sprays onto the applicator spread effortlessly around the tyre wall and coated half the tyre in seconds. Again, two sprays and the tyre was complete, taking me no more than 30 seconds to dress the tyre and it left a dark, semi-gloss finish to the tyre. Naturally this was repeated on the other 3 tyres, with the last being sprayed directly onto the tyre instead of the applicator.



This had no difference on the finish of the tyre side wall but gave me the chance to test Lucas Oils claims of this acting like a wheel QD. Grabbing a clean but old MF, I gave the overspray a wipe down and was surprised to find it did indeed buff off easily and upon feeling the alloy, it certainly felt smoother than the untreated ones, this gives it a little something different to any other tyre dressing I have tried and I was impressed.

The dressing dried into the tyres quite well, not completely dry but better than any gel dressing I have used. With the application being so quick, I thought I may as well test it on my car trim quickly. As expected, a single spray was enough to spread it over my black trim and darken them, taking away the slightly grey tinge. I allowed this to dry for 15 minutes before buffing up with a MF, this took away the little sheen the product gave and left a nice matte finish, again very quick and happy with the finished results.



*Price*

A 710ml bottle of this can be found on both Amazon or Ebay for less than £10. Better yet if you are interested in all 3 of the products mentioned earlier in the review, they can be picked up for £24 with the added MF and tyre applicator and would urge you do buy the kit if you are interested in any of these products as it is somewhat of a bargain.

Lucas Oil 10513 Slick Mist Tire and Trim Shine, 710 ml: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike

*Would I use it again?*

Yes I think I would. I don't think it is the best tyre & trim dressing I have ever used but due to it's ease of use and speed in which it can be applied, I would be happy to continue using this. It must be noted durabilty wise it lasted around a week for me before I felt I would reapply it. That did include a fair bit of rain in that time also which no doubt had a large effect on its durability. It really is a solid dressing though and a joy to use, that would be my main argument behind using this dressing over others.

*Conclusion*

A generously sized bottle, cheap price, ease of application and nice finish really sum this product up. It's not the most durable, it doesn't provide the best gloss but it is very easy to use. You can use it as a wipe down on alloys and even as a drying aid which leaves them feeling 'slick'. For any beginners looking for a cost effective and fast solution to adding those finishing touches to your details when durability isn't an important attribute, I think this product is for you.

For experts after something quick that will last until your next wash again, this product might be for you. I personally like dressings like this that aren't thick gels and don't leave the tyres dripping wet and sticky and will certainly be a product I will be returning to again.

PS. The eagled eyed members will notice this is my old car... this review has been sitting for a little while


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Great stuff, I got 2+bottles of slick mist gloss detailer ,very cheap and easy to apply! and gives a lovely slick finish.. Go out and buy this you won't be disappointed .


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Super review Brian, looks like a really interesting product.:thumb:


----------



## clav604 (Dec 25, 2012)

Another Great and straight to the point review


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks for taking the time to read guys and glad you liked it. Chongo I agree with you about the Slick Mist. 

It's my favorite QD and surprised it doesn't get much recognition. The gloss it creates is ridiculously good, smells great and doesn't smear etc, really is another one of those bargain products I love finding


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Does it wash off in the rain like all tyre products


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Most of them can take a few drives in the rain Phil. 

They do lose the gloss after a few drives in the rain but they remain dark and dressed.

This is no different, a few days of rain fall will wear into the gloss and turn it Matte but the tyre is still clearly dressed.


----------

